# Acer Z3770 all in one PC



## MAK212 (Jun 20, 2014)

Does anyone know how I open the case to change the hard drive on this computer?? It is not immediately obvious when you look at the computer and I don't want to damage the case ....


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This is the service manual for the Z3750. Probably somewhat similar. See pages 35 >

Disassembly Tools; Pre-disassembly Procedure; System Disassembly - Acer ASPIRE Z3750 Service Manual [Page 35]


----------



## MAK212 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for that - not quite the same (the support arm on the back is different) but otherwise a useful bit of knowledge.


----------

